# ماهو التخصص الاقرب للهندسة الطيران



## mmq8 (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم 

ماهو التخصص الاقرب الذي يتيح الذهاب والمطلوب في هندسة الطيران

1- هندسة ميكانية 
2- هندسة اكترونات واتصالات
3- هندسة كهربائية 

وشكرا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (22 فبراير 2009)

1- هندسة ميكانية 
2- هندسة اكترونات واتصالات

يوجد نوعين من المهندسين الطيران

airframe and structure و هو مهندس ميكانيكا قوى
avionics و هو مهندس اتصالات


----------



## virtualknight (25 فبراير 2009)

الهندسة الميكانيكية هي الأقرب لهندسة الطيران لدرجة اننا في العراق لا نقبل اي طالب في هندسة الطيران الا اذا كان مهندس ميكانيك وبعدها تاتي الهندسة الكهربائية حيث يصبح مجالها avionics


----------



## أمير صبحي (4 مارس 2009)

بالطبع الهندسة الميكانيكية قوى............................

فقد انسلخ علم الطيران منه


----------



## اكرم تويج (1 أبريل 2009)

حسب علمي ان هندسة الطيران تدرس ضمن هندسة الميكانيك


----------



## abbas ebn frnass (1 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم...
اود ان اعرف ماهي وظيفة الشخص الثالث في كبينة القياده
هل هو فعلا اسمه مهندس جوي او له اسم اخر وماهي الدراسه التي تدرس كي يتخرج منها الشخص ويعمل مثل هذه الوظيفه افيدوني جزاكم الله كل خير.....


----------



## abbas ebn frnass (3 أبريل 2009)

اين الرد يا اخوان لي يومين طارح هذا السوال
هل من مجيييييييييييييييييييييب؟؟؟؟


----------



## المهندس ضياءالسعيد (6 أبريل 2009)

الاقرب فى الهندسه الى هندسه الطيران هو مهندس الميكاترونكس


----------



## جاسر (6 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته,,

الأخ عباس بن فرناس .. وظيفة ( مهندس جوي ) يشغلها فني وليس مهندس, في القوات الجوية السعودية يتخرج الفني من معهد الدراسات الفنية كصف ضابط.

وحسب معلوماتي أن هذه الوظيفة بدأت بالانقراض شيئاً فشيئاً لأن في الطائرات الحديثة, والله أعلم.

تحاااياااي


----------



## المفكر الطموح (9 أبريل 2009)

ممكن احد الاخوه يرسل لى كتب عن تصميم الطائرات


----------



## فتى الاجواء (17 أبريل 2009)

طيب ياجماعه ما تدخل الهندسه الإلكترونيه في دوائر الطائره و اجهزة إتصالاتها ؟؟؟
( إعذروني إذا كان شؤلا اهبل مازلت في الثانويه )

تحياتي


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

فتى الاجواء قال:


> طيب ياجماعه ما تدخل الهندسه الإلكترونيه في دوائر الطائره و اجهزة إتصالاتها ؟؟؟
> ( إعذروني إذا كان شؤلا اهبل مازلت في الثانويه )
> 
> تحياتي



*و لا يهمك ,, احنا هنا كلنــا تحت امرك يا صديقي  

احنا متفقين ان الهندسه الالكترونيه بتتلكم باختصار عن الدوائر الالكترونيه و الكهربيه و كيفيه عملها 
باستخدام برامج الحاسب الالي 

زي بالظبط جهاز الالسلكي ,, ما هو الا دوائر الكترونيه مكونه جهاز اتصال 

نفس الشي في الطائره و اجهزه الاتصالات المكونه عليها ,, فهي تتكون من مجموعه كبيره جدا جدا 
من الدوار الالكترونيه مكونه اجهـزه اتصالات تستخدم في اجراء المحادثات بين طاقم الطائره و برج 
المراقبه الارضيه  

اتمني اني اكون وصلتلك الفكره بصوره جيده  

تحياتي *​


----------

